# pawn shops in Dublin



## gixer2503

is there any pawn brokers/shops in dublin?ill be up ther tomorrow and need to get rid of some items.all legal but i dont know dublin very well.


----------



## gonk

*Re: pawn shops*

Not many left - there's one on Capel Street, Brereton's I think.


----------



## gixer2503

*Re: pawn shops*



gonk said:


> Not many left - there's one on Capel Street, Brereton's I think.


 
cheers where abouts is that?is it near city centre?


----------



## gixer2503

*Re: pawn shops*

or is ther any more in dublin?


----------



## z108

*Re: pawn shops*

Theres at least 3 on this webpage. 

[broken link removed]




> Kearns
> 69 Queen's Street, In & Around Dublin
> Kearns is a pawnbroker. They deal in all new and old jewellery...
> 
> 
> Kilbride
> 53 Lower Clanbrassil Street, In & Around Dublin
> Kilbride is a pawnbrokers shop dealing in all types of new and...
> 
> 
> P Carthy
> 85 Marlborough Street, City Centre
> P. Carthy Jewellers Ltd are pawnbrokers. They welcome any piec...




Kearns and P Carthy are both within 15 minutes walk of O Connell Street. Kilbride is further out in the direction of Harolds cross


----------



## gixer2503

*Re: pawn shops*



sign said:


> Theres at least 3 on this webpage.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kearns and P carthy are both within 15 minutes walk of O Connell Street. Kilbride is further out in the dfirection of Harolds cross


 

thank u thats reall y helpful


----------



## Guest118

*Re: pawn shops*

Cash Converter on Thomas St too


----------



## ajapale

*Re: pawn shops*

Unless you are considering setting up a pawn broking business then this section is not for you.

Im moving this to Other Financial Issues.
aj


----------



## Guby

Hi,

I don't know much about pawnshops except that I have always heard that you get very little money for your goods.  Also heard that Cash Convertors have a bad reputation in the UK.  You can check this out if you google them.  
If possible could you sell your goods through Buy & Sell.  I have both bought and sold there over the years and overall found it good.  There is also eBay though personally I have no experience of them.  It might be viable for small items which can be posted to the buyer.  I have also bought and sold goods advertised in the local supermarket notice board.  
I know I am not much help and best of luck 

Guby


----------



## mo3art

The point of a pawnshop for many customers would not be the figure they get for an item - say a piece of jewellery normally valued at €1K.  For example if a pawnbroker gives the customer €200 for the piece of jewellery, they get a note and have a set amount of time to pay the money back and redeem their jewellery.

If you're selling an item and do not require it back, then Buy & Sell etc make perfect sense, but if you want it back and in the short term will have funds to redeem it then it makes sense to use a Pawnbroker if you are really stuck.


----------



## z108

You're right mo3art. I'd never go near a pawnshop for a loan unless desperate. And if selling something of value it pays to shop around for buyers and use buy and sell etc

I've heard too  many stories of the 'good ol  days'  when people were so poor they'd take their Sunday suit out of the pawn on Saturday, wear it to Sunday mass and put it back in for Monday morning


----------



## liteweight

sign said:


> You're right mo3art. I'd never go near a pawnshop for a loan unless desperate. And if selling something of value it pays to shop around for buyers and use buy and sell etc
> 
> I've heard too  many stories of the 'good ol  days'  when people were so poor they'd take their Sunday suit out of the pawn on Saturday, wear it to Sunday mass and put it back in for Monday morning



I've heard of this too but I don't get what was in it for the pawnbroker? It appears to me that it was a social service but that can't be right.....old time pawnbrokers with a heart??


----------



## z108

Its a funny story especially today but  those in the older generation swear to me  that its true !

I suppose people back then were more innocent and less financially aware  and didnt realise the kind of deal they were getting ? Or so much poorer  that they lived from day to day.
In many ways people have been burdened (im tempted to say ripped off) by high charges for years with such things as investments , pension charges etc 
If only they had askaboutmoney.com to consult back then 


I wouldnt think a pawnbroker would intend to lose money on any deal ?


----------



## PaulH

sign said:


> ...I've heard too many stories of the 'good ol days' when people were so poor they'd take their Sunday suit out of the pawn on Saturday, wear it to Sunday mass and put it back in for Monday morning


 
From the traditional song "The Waxies' Dargle"...

Says my old one to your old one
"Will ye come to the Galway Races"
Says your old one to my old one,
"With the price of my aul' lad's braces.
I went down to Capel Street
To the Jew-man moneylenders
But they wouldn't give me a couple of bob on
My old lad's red suspenders."


----------

